# Problem mir Mod Rewrite (htaccess)



## proloser (1. April 2011)

Hallo,

ich möchte damit meine URLs so aussehen:

- example.com/bestellen
- example.com/kontakt


Das funktioniert auf meinem *Localhost* einwandfrei:

```
RewriteEngine On

RewriteBase /projekt

RewriteRule ^css/ - [L]
RewriteRule ^images/ - [L]

RewriteRule ^(.+)/$ $1 [R=301,L]

RewriteRule ^(.*)$ index.php
```

Mit $_SERVER["REQUEST_URI"] arbeite ich weiter...


Sobald ich das Script auf meinen Webserver (auf dem htaccess 100% funktioniert) lade, führt mich jede URL zur Startseite.

RewriteBase wurde davor natürlich auf "RewriteBase /" geändert.

Woran kann das liegen?


Gruß proloser


----------

